# Danger Will Robinson!



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I just got this package, and I wasn't expecting a package. My fantastic "spidie sense" told me to shake it. It smells like the sender was tall...

Probably a dull knife--with no money attached!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

False alarm! Just another beautiful and over-priced spare that I had forgotten I had ordered. It's an A.G Russel folder, not a ding and razor sharp. The bevels were actually somewhat decent. Now this is a knife to take to a gunfight!

...good thing the wife is still out of town...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

pics?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

[Annie]pics?[/Annie]

Yeah, you can pick with it, and it does that quite admirably. But at its heart, it's a slicer.


----------

